# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Learnig english and russian

## makar1us

Hello!
Recently i have started to look for the people who can help me with my English. I'm using skype you can reach me using my skype name - makar1us. I'd love to offer you an exchange - you'll teach me english i'll teach you russian. Please, don't be shy - contact me.
Some more information: i live in Moscow and work in Deloitte.
I'd like to meet you in Moscow and tell you about our traditions, language and so on. Contact me if you want not only to have a practise in russian but also to find a frind!

----------


## makar1us

You can also cantact me at makarius2004@mail.ru

----------

